# Victor



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, lets talk some more about the noises in your stomach issue. Some of this can be from lack of eating. Has it gotten any better lately?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2001)

Eric,Yeah I'd have to say that my symptoms overall have improved and particularly the pain and nausea I experience has subsided a bit. The stomach noises have also improved a little as my other symptoms have improved so that's encouraging. But sometimes my stomach just starts spasming and makes these horrifying noises and it really stresses me out. So I'm still really paranoid about going into quiet places because of these loud noises. I don't think it's from lack of eating because it tends to happen directly after I eat, particularly when I have dairy or wheat. I'm not sure if I should give up dairy or wheat or just wait until the end of the program and then see how I'm doing then.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, with the dairy try eating it every three days or so and see what happens. Wheat can cause gas as it ferments in the gut, you might try reducing it, but thats your call.The fact your doing better at this point is a very good sign. Don't stress yourself to much by thinking how much you will improve, just let it happen, it is gradual and the process is ayready happening for you. It takes time and you should pratice while your not listening during the day.You said a big clue here. The noises stress you out. Change that thought if you can, the stress adds to the way the digestive tract works and it in return can aggravate the symptoms. Not easy, but it can be done with practice.How soon after you eat do the noises start?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

